# Rare Old School Orion Concept 97.1 Special Edition Amp Amplifier DVX2 HCCA 150



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

I had close to 1100 views and 40 people watching this amp. It's back up for sale. I can always make a deal straight through paypal skipping ebay fees for a little cheaper. This is my amp for sale 

RARE Old School Orion Concept 97 1 Special Edition Amp Amplifier DVX2 Hcca 150 | eBay


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this the Orion concept that's stable to .007 ohms?


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Nope just checked it's the 97.3


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Krisfromtampa said:


> Is this the Orion concept that's stable to .007 ohms?


From what I've heard the 97.3 is the same amp as the Orion 2250 and only stable to 4 ohm bridged and it's just a myth that it is stable to really low impedance's


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

This guy has a test video somewhere but I'm having trouble finding it on YouTube but here is his site Old School Stereo: Old School Monster Car Audio Amplifiers


----------



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

Krisfromtampa said:


> This guy has a test video somewhere but I'm having trouble finding it on YouTube but here is his site Old School Stereo: Old School Monster Car Audio Amplifiers


Yeah that's Bigdwiz. I'm in his 2 facebook groups for old school stereo. These 2 links will explain more about the 97.3 and its myths. Bigdwiz chimes in on one of them. But yeah mine is the Concept 4 channel version. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/131080-orion-concept-97-3-amp-info.html

Orion Concept 97.3 wattage & ohm load??


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So was the "Concept" line after DEI took over? These are virtually the same heat sink configuration as the A/D/S MX line.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

ryanr7386 said:


> So was the "Concept" line after DEI took over? These are virtually the same heat sink configuration as the A/D/S MX line.



Before DEI took over.........


----------

